# Electronic Lead Screw



## mimoletti (Sep 3, 2014)

The ELS is a single board computer with 4 button and 1 switch and 2x16 LCD display, project to control the Lead Screw of a metal lathe. With the ELS, a machinist using a metal lathe can automatically thread metric or imperial more easily than with the lathe gear box. 
I have used a incremental rotary encoder of the 1800 pulse per revolution, a microcontroller at 8 bit of the Microchip, a 2x16 LCD display, 4 button, 1 switch , a stepping motor driver and a stepping motor. For the programming of the micro I have used a Mikrobasic compiler.
You have available: 10 feed: 0.02 at 0.20 mm, with step of the 0.02 mm, 15 thread metric and 16 thread imperial. You can do the thread in two mode: manually and automatic. In mode automatic you can thread without reverse the direction of rotation the spindle, choosing where the thread have to stop and how many threads you want do.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G22uxkVWOz8;[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrl_dxBeEmY;[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjNTKz7qsjc;[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2qMdc6BBco;[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2qMdc6BBco;[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne25jfNZCSs[/ame]


----------



## Sacha56 (Feb 12, 2015)

The project is open?


----------



## /// (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice work, have been planning something much like this myself, but also with finer feeds for the saddle/cross power feeds, and step/dir input for CNC compatability.


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 12, 2015)

A good project. Now you have the control in software, the world is the molusc of your choice.

Jim


----------

